# felszar valakit



## Encolpius

Helló, egy kassai fiútól hallottam a  felszar valakit kifejezést feldühít értelemben. Sosem hallottam még. Ismeritek a szót? Kösz. E.


----------



## arlett

Nem. 
_felszar_ valakit 
Helyette (vulgáris): felbasz valakit 

Sosem hallottam és egyetlen példát sem találtam rá a neten a _felszar valakit_-re, és valószínűleg szövegkörnyezetben sem tudnám, miről van szó. Nem is hiszem, hogy megértené bárki, akit ismerek.

A _fel _igekötő egyébként sem működik az igével, legfeljebb ilyen (erőltetett) kontextusban: "felszartam a falra...", fizikai értelemben.


----------



## Zsanna

Egyetértek én is, de ne felejtsük el, hogy azért, mert Magyarországon nem használatos (esetleg), más, magyar nyelvű vidéken még lehet teljesen bevett.


----------



## francisgranada

Szerintem a magyarázat a következő:

A _szarni  _ szó kevésbé vulgárisan hangzik mint a _baszni _, főleg átvitt értelemben.

A szlovákban létezik mind a kettő: _nasrať _(= "felszarni") és _najebať _(= "felbaszni"). Az utobbi nyilván  vulgárisabb. Tehát a kassai "felszarni" minden bizonnyal a szlovák "nasrať" tükörfordítása, ami nem "annyira" vulgáris.


----------



## Encolpius

Helló Francis, és te ismered a kifejezést?


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> Helló Francis, és te ismered a kifejezést?


Szlovákul igen, a magyar változatra nem igazán emlékszem az én környezetemben ... De automatikusan megérteném.


----------

